# [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

Servus Arcues

[OT]Mein Vorname ist Helmut, ist ein bisserl persönlicher 

Aha, also eine Nikon D300 nennst du dein Eigen 

Was sind denn deine fotografischen Vorlieben, wenn ich fragen darf 

Meine liegen in der Naturfotografie, Hauptthematik bei Singvögel :crazy. Leider fehlt mir noch das richtige Glas dazu (600/4), denn mit meinem 100-400L bin ich trotz 1.4II Konverter noch immer zu weit weg . 

Und ... ja, Links von diversen Fotoforen sind im Unterforum Foto/Videoforum erlaubt. Also her mit denen. Bin schon neugierig. Nur keine Werbung von kommerziellen Seiten, wo Bilder zum Verkauf angeboten werden.[/OT]


----------



## Arcuos (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spiegelreflexkamera*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Arcues
> 
> [OT]Mein Vorname ist Helmut, ist ein bisserl persönlicher
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut,

freut mich! ..ich bin der Arcuos (nicht Arcues) 

Also noch ein bissle OT:
Fotografieren tue ich fast alles. Hauptsächlich Natur & Landschaft, Architektur sowie Makros... also eigentlich fast alles ausser Portrait. Leider komme ich nur noch selten zum Reisen (berufsbedingt) - doch es gibt ja genug Motive auch hierzulande..

Dein "Tele-Problem" kenne ich. Habe noch das Nikon 80-400er, welches ich am Crop sehr schätze. Werde es aber vermutlich gegen das 300/4 eintauschen und kommt zusammen mit einem 1.4x Konverter dann wieder auf die gewohnten 400+ mm. Ein 600er wäre natürlich Klasse - nur auf Reisen wirds dann schon kompliziert.
Meine Lieblingslinse ist (im Moment) das 20/2.8 FB, auch wenn es unter Nikonianern ab und an verschriehen wird - ich finde diese Brennweite am Crop ideal für Landschaften!

Ich kann ja mal ein Album machen und ein paar Bilder hier einstellen... muss jetzt weg..

---
@all (und durch Helmut erlaubt) hier der Link zum Fotoforum: www.dslr-forum.de


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spiegelreflexkamera*

Servus Arcuos

Sorry für meinen Verschreiber und der Annahme es sei dein Nick 

Bitte mach das mit dem Album hier 

Bist du zufällig in der FC  

Ich glaub wir machen einen neuen Thread zum plaudern und Informationsaustausch auf  sonst wirds hier zu arg OT


----------



## Conny (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spiegelreflexkamera*

Hallo Arcuos,

auch der größte Teich fängt mit dem 1. Spatenstich an :crazy  oder hieß der Spruch anders .
Hier sind auch Nikonianer gern gesehen, solange sie schöne Bilder zeigen 

@ Helmut  und immer noch nicht zufrieden :evil


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

Servus Fotofreunde

Möchte diesen Thread als Basis für regen Informationsaustausch zwischen Anfängern/Einsteigern, Fortgeschrittenen und "Profis" beginnen.

Also her mit Euren Fragen, Bildbesprechungen und einfach nur zum "Zeigen" Eurer Fotos von denen Ihr glaubt, daß sie nicht zum Thema "Teich" passen, was aber nicht heißen soll, daß Ihr keine Bilder vom Teich oder seinem Umfeld zeigen dürft .

Auch Links zu bestimmten Themen in Fotoforen sind hier erwünscht. Nur Bitte eines nicht es sollte konform unserer Forumsregeln, also nicht auf kommerzielle Fotoseiten verlinken, wo es um den Erwerb von Bildern geht 

Ich fange einmal mit einem Link auf meine FC (Fotocummunity)-Seite an.
Meine FC-Seite.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spiegelreflexkamera*

Servus Conny

Doch, muß ja bescheiden bleiben bei dem Preis des 600er :crazy

Aber ich komm einfach nicht näher ran :evil.

Muß mir wirklich ein Tarnzelt zulegen :crazy


----------



## Conny (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hallo,

dann fang ich mal an.
Makro ist immer noch mein Thema. Und jetzt im Frühling möchte ich Facettenaugen auflösen.


----------



## CityCobra (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Servus!

Mal eine Zwischenfrage:

Hat jemand einen Tipp mit welchen Einstellungen einer DSLR man am besten Fische fotografieren kann die im Teich schwimmen?
Ich hatte schon ein paar Versuche gestartet, leider waren die Bilder unscharf.
Auch mit meiner kleinen IXUS hatte ich Probleme. 
Ideal wär für solche Zwecke wahrscheinlich einer dieser CASIO Highspeed-Kameras, aber ich möchte mir nicht extra noch eine neue Kamera kaufen müssen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Frank (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hallo Marc,

das unscharf liegt wahrscheinlich an der Wasseroberfläche oder den Schwebeteilchen die sich im Wasser befinden.
Schalte mal den Autofocus aus und versuche von Hand scharf zu stellen.
Dann eine große Blende (4 - 6) und evtl. die ISO Geschwindigkeit hoch setzen, damit du wirklich nur eine kurze Belichtungszeit von nicht mehr als einer 1/250 sek. hast.

Du weißt doch - Versuch macht Kluch.


----------



## Arcuos (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Mal eine Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp mit welchen Einstellungen einer DSLR man am besten Fische fotografieren kann die im Teich schwimmen?


Hallo Marc,

wie Frank schon schreibt - manuell Fokusieren!

...und ev. mit einem Polfilter versuchen die Wasserspiegelung etwas zu "entschärfen"...  einfach Problieren und im Serienmodus mehrfach auslösen!


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Servus Fotofreunde

Habe auf der Externen HD beim durchforsten/aufräumen ein paar alte Bilder gefunden ....

Noch mit der Sony Alpha 700 und diversen Objektiven (Minolta 100-400, Minolta 70-210 und Tokina 100er Makro 

Tiergarten Schönbrunn, meine lieblings Katzen
   

Wüstenhaus im Tiergarten Schönbrunn
   

Regenwaldhaus im Haus des Meeres
 

Nur so zum zeigen ....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

ganz    bilder Helmut, bitte mehr davon k


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hallo, weiß jetzt nicht, wo ich mich hinwenden soll??? Irgendwann hab ich gelesen, dass man Bilder nichtmehr so verlinken kann, das sie gleich erscheinen und muß sie jetzt erst freischalten???
Meine Bilder sind extern gelagert und ich möchte gerne, das sie gleich erscheinen, nicht nur die doofe Linkzeile...
Wie muß ich das machen und dann bitte den Schrieb löschen...Der gehört ja eigentlich nicht hier hin...
Hab gesucht, aber nix gefunden...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## maritim (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir der link weiter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21141


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hei, super, danke...Ich schreib dann mal eine PN...
VG Monika


----------



## Joachim (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hallo Monika,

bei wem hast du dich denn gemeldet? Derweil - ich könnt das ja freischalten ...


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hei, hab mich noch nicht gemeldet...
Hab meine Bilder bei Freenet lagern... Das sollte keine Probleme machen, oder? 





Bei Euch Hochladen werd ich dann auchmal probieren... Bin nur nicht so fit damit...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Servus Monika

Du meinst wohl du hast deine Bilder bei Freenet gesichert .... 
Kann kaum glauben, daß du die Originale nicht auf der Festplatte zu Hause hast ..... 

Zum Hochladen hier:
Du hast ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm 

Dort die Bilder auf max. 1000 x 1000 skalieren (verkleinern) und mit max. 240Kb auf der Festplatte in einen eigenen Ordner (bei mir "für HG") abspeichern.

Dann ladest du die Bilder so wie Hier beschrieben hoch (die "Besser geht es damit" Möglichkeit nutzen).


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hei, klar hab ich die daheim auch... Aber warum soll ich jedes Bild in 10 Foren neu hochladen, wenn ich auch einen Link auf meinen Freenetlagerplatz(schimpft sich Homepage, ist aber nur eine Liste) legen kann? Manche Foren lassen Bilder auch nur so zu, deshalb hab ich das Ding ja auch...
Guck, hier hab ich auchnochwelche rumflacken...




Aber ich bin ein bisschen schwer von kapito, wenn es um Computertechnik geht... deshab verstehe ich nicht, warum ich nicht einfach einen Link drauflegen kann... wär für mich müheloser...

VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Servus Monika

Ich habe ja auch ein HP und mir ist es auch noch nicht gelungen ein Bild als Thumb anzeigen zu lassen und mit Klick darauf groß werden zu lassen . Aber ich habe es auch auf der Festplatte liegen, weil ich es ja auch auf die HP hochladen muß und deshalb kann ich es gleich auch hier ohne verlinken auf die HP, hochladen. Macht keinen Unterschied, im Gegenteil, es einfacher das Bild gleich hier hochzuladen .


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Ja. aus den Aktuellen Dateien schon... Aber ich spuke seit 7 Jahren im Internett rum... und such da mal ein bestimmtes Bild, da kriegste einen Haschmich... Bei Freenet hab ich die die ich brauche alle zusammen...
VG Monika


----------



## Skyraker (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hallo zusammen,

hat es vpn euch evtl. schonmal geschafft vernünftige Fotos von einem im Teich schwimmenden Fisch zu machen? Falls ja, würde ich mich sehr über ein Bild davon freuen.
Ich bin momentan regelrecht am verzweifeln und habe alle mir bekannten Möglichkeiten meiner kleinen Digicam ausprobiert. Ohne nur ein vernünftiges Bild. Problematisch scheint immer die Spiegelung auf dem Wasser zu sein.
Weiterhin würden mich, falls bei jemanden vorhanden, Unterwasserbilder von Teichen interessieren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hi Thomas,

welche cam hast du denn ? Leider kann man bei vielen kompakten keinen grau - oder polfilter vorne drauf packen. Ich sehe also nur ne Möglichkeit das du deinen Teich mit nem großen Sonnenschirm beschattest um die Reflektion zu vermeiden.


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Alles rund ums Fotografieren*

Hi.

Ich würde versuchen, mal abends zu fotografieren. Wenn der Himmel nicht mehr ganz so hell ist. Notfalls mit einer Taschenlampe seitlich reinleuchten, damit die Kamera etwas Licht zum Scharfstellen hat und dann mit Blitz fotografieren. Unsere __ Kröten (Avatar) hat das nie gestört.... und den Molch auch nicht.

Oder, falls möglich, am Tag so hinstellen, dass ein dunkles Gebäude sich im Wasser spiegelt und dadurch für eine dunklere Oberfläche sorgt....
Bei mir stellt der Autofokus sonst nämlich immer auf die sichtbare Wasseroberfläche scharf.


----------

